# Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I´ve seen this new towels on Tims website.
Cleanyourcar

By the first look it seems they are worth to buy. What do you think about this towels? Better than the Monster Fluffies, I already have?
Worth to buy?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

i have them, there rediculously plush, nothing i have comes close, they also pass the CD with flying colours.

get them you wont be dissapointed.

i wish they made them really big for drying though *hint hint Tim and Eurow*


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, but how they are comparing to the monster fluffies? Thats the most interesting question


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

in what way do you mean, its highly unlikely the monsters are plusher than these.

i have to fold my other MF's from clean your car(blue ones) into quarters to almost make it as plush as the Eurows folded in half.

as for how well they are at removing waxes etc, im unsure havent used em yet for that lol.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

They have a longer pile than Monster Fluffies by a long way, Monster Fluffies feel softer though.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

I got one today (as a freebie)

First impressions are

1. They are extremely plush and thick
2. They don't seem that big (feels face flannel size?)
3.. The seams are not that brilliant (no silk edge or anything)

Pity they don't do a bigger one IMHO - that would be better still :thumb:

Photos below compare a new one with an older (washed) Pakshak (sorry don't have any monster fluffies)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Now i have seen a closer picture the edges look quite harsh .....


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got mine yesterday and they look good. Simple answer to the edges is fold them inside the cloth, not what you want ideally, but it stops any damage being inflicted.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

my opinion is there that plush that the seams wont touch the paint anyways lol


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Now i have seen a closer picture the edges look quite harsh .....


Not a fan of there edges either nor was I with the Monster Fluffies. I have both here and think I will be staying with the Pakshaks.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im tempted by these new 'uns, im gonna be broke before long, lol


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Any other comments to these towels?


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

have a package and very impressed i use them to qd my vehicles and they leave a brilliant finish

I am weary of the edges tho


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Any updates on these towels?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I use them. Have had no problems at all.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i like them too, they are my new polish removing towels 

not as good as monsterfluffies imo, which i have for buffing off wax


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Can i use these to dry the car with?


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought 3 of these and they are really soft, great for QD and help drying the car


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone compare them to the cobra super plush ones? As i have those and the monster fluffies and dunno which ones to buy this time.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive been using the Eurow towels recently and they are freaking awesome! i wasnt impressed with the edges when they arrived, but they arent rough or anything, they just dont look great. but ive not had any issues with them yet. they're great for everything


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rich said:


> Not a fan of there edges either nor was I with the Monster Fluffies. I have both here and think I will be staying with the Pakshaks.


I've actually went back to the pakshak's purely for this reason


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got the Eurow ones from ECC.

Never had a problem, very plus.

I fold the edges to the insides though, as said - they look a bit harsh


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i thought u loved the Eurow towels Graham?


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

By the way, is there a lable attached/sewn to the towels?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

there is a label but it just pulls off. i pull the labels off them stick them in the washing machine.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i ordered thes etowel to from CYC. I pick them up tomo along woth my lime prime. cant wait to use them.
so theyre good for drying the car, removing wax, and removing polish?


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Sandro said:


> there is a label but it just pulls off. i pull the labels off them stick them in the washing machine.


So it's not sewn (is that the right word?)? Because if i would have to cut it from them i won't use them on my paint!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

nah dont cut them, just give them a tug.

JOhn im sure you could use them for drying, but you would need a few of them. Something like Sonus der wunder towels are much better for drying.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Use them for QDing, some of the best towels I have... pile needs a good rubbing with your fingers sometimes after a few washes to bring back the softness a little but they do seem to be lasting well and are lovely to use.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

After i picked my order up this morning i realised i hadnt ordered these from CYC, in actual fact i orderd the sonus pair of towels.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

johnsastra16v said:


> i ordered thes etowel to from CYC. I pick them up tomo along woth my lime prime. cant wait to use them.
> so theyre good for drying the car, removing wax, and removing polish?


I've got a pack of these and use them for removing wax & polish plus for QD'd with Megs LT. Defo worth it IMO.:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been using them for about two weeks now with no problems at all.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Must admit i bought some and while im still impressed, I think i expected them to be bigger  (and yes, it probably does say dimmensions somewhere )


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah making them bigger would be awesome, but after using them ive noticed the size doesnt bother me too much.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

The Eurow cloths now come with blue piping edges by the way.

**Edit** Awaits ribbing for bringing up an old topic


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Are they good, for drying?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say there a bit small for drying. 

I did notice that the towels edges have been updated. Makes a better towel even better!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

its threads like this that make my bank manager want chat with me :lol:


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

yes, maybe they are small to dry! but i like to dry my car with a miracle dryer and then a quick pass of LT with the eurow cloth to make sure is dry!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Dipesh said:


> I did notice that the towels edges have been updated. Makes a better towel even better!


That's not quite true... the new edge is satin and it sucks, it scratches like hell if you're not careful. I would have preferred the older sewn edges.


----------

